# assume unconstitutional power



## DOM78

Bonjour
Qui peut m'aider à comprendre la phrase :

"Governments have assumed and will assume, in extreme cases, unconstitutional power and will trust to the good sense of the people, conviced by the necessity to obey the proclamation, and to parliament to indemnify the issuers"

en particulier les termes "assume" et "indemnify" dans ce contexte précis ?  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je pense qu'"assumer ... un pouvoir inconstitutionnel" n'irait pas si mal, dans ce cas. On pourrait aussi dire "endosser", voire même "s'arroger".


----------



## Denis the fatalist

La théorie ancienne (cf Cincinnatus retourné à sa charrue après avoir sauvé la république), idéale sur le papier mais dont on a vu ce qu'elle donnait hélas généralement à l'usage, qu'un gouvernement démocratiquement élu puisse s'arroger les pleins pouvoirs en période de crise menaçant la nation pour revenir à l'état de droit sitôt la crise passée. 

PS : pardon je n'avais pas bien lu la deuxième partie, ces gouvernements font également confiance au bon sens du peuple pour qu'il obéisse à cette proclamation d'état de crise et _au Parlement pour qu'il_ exonère de leurs responsabilités ceux qui l'ont mise en route. Ben dis donc, Welcome in wonderland...


----------



## mally pense

"Assume" in this case means simply to take power the same way that a new president takes up his or her office. There is an added bonus in this particular sentence because the power being taken up is unconstitutional, so the government are also "assuming" (as in presuming, supposing) that they have some sort of right or duty to take this power. I think this is probably just co-incidental here, because a government could equally assume _constitutional_ (as opposed to unconstitutional) power (though I'm happy to stand corrected on this).

Although I think maybe the preceding context is important here, I suspect that "indemnify" refers to the parliament retrospectively decreeing (or whatever) that it was OK for the issuers (of the proclamation?) to issue the proclamation, even if that was unconstitutional at the time. Hence they are indemnified against having an action taken against them for having done something unconstitutional.

This is all very speculative. There may be other interpretations.


----------



## gustave

pour moi, *indemnify* ici veut dire que le parlement va *couvrir* ou *blanchir* ceux qui se sont arrogé les pouvoirs exceptionnels, sans les sanctionner.

PS : pardon mally pense, je suis passé derrière, mais je suis d'accord.


----------



## mally pense

gustave said:


> pour moi, *indemnify* ici veut dire que le parlement va *couvrir* ou *blanchir* ceux qui se sont arrogé les pouvoirs exceptionnels, sans les sanctionner.
> 
> PS : pardon mally pense, je suis passé derrière, mais je suis d'accord.


 
Je suis également d'accord de ta explication français.


----------



## Nono2007

Bonjour,
Je traduirai :
Dans des cas extrêmes, le gouvernement a pris et prendra des décisions incontitutionnelles ... et fera confiance au parlement... pour indemniser les parties lésées.
Si le contexte est bien la famine en Irlande en 1847, il s'agirait de décisions anti-économiques (interdiction d'exportation de denrées?) pour préserver le pays de la famine.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Nono2007 said:


> Bonjour,
> Je traduirai :
> Dans des cas extrêmes, le gouvernement a pris et prendra des décisions incontitutionnelles ... et fera confiance au parlement... pour indemniser les parties lésées. Si le contexte est bien la famine en Irelande en 1847, il s'agirait de décisions anti-éconmiques (interdiction d'exportation de denrées?) pour préserver le pays de la famine.


I'm afraid the context is rather actual (cf the newspapers). 
And here Indemnify clearly means, as said, exonérer, innocenter, blanchir (and in advance !), "_those who issued it_" ie the proclamation of such an unconstitutional situation.
That means also that the Police will have "pleins pouvoirs". my advice : stay at home for a while.


----------



## zonbette

"indemnify the issuers" 
le gouvernement en acquittera les auteurs, ou 
donnera quitus à ses auteurs??


----------



## Denis the fatalist

zonbette said:


> "indemnify the issuers" le gouvernement en acquittera les auteurs, ou donnera quitus à ses auteurs??


acquitter, non (implique procès et jugement, ce que le Parlement est justement censé éviter)
donner quitus = oui dans l'idée (mais je ne suis pas certain pour la forme (un conseil d'administration donne quitus. Une chambre ?. Bref Exonérer...


----------



## mally pense

> le gouvernement a pris et prendra des décisions incontitutionnelles


 
Pour moi, "des décisions" ce n'est pas la meilleure traduction de "power". Peut-être "un pouvoir" (comme proposé par Nil-the-Frogg) serait mieux ?


----------



## Denis the fatalist

"les pleins pouvoirs" est l'expression consacrée.
Le Gouvernement les "obtient", le Parlement les "accorde".
A noter que "inconstitutionnelles" n'est pas le mot si la constitution prévoit la possibilité "d'accorder les pleins pouvoirs" à l'Exécutif (en France Article 16.) Simplement le champ de cette parentèse doit être limitée dans le temps et dans son objet. C'est donc tout à fait constitutionnel...


----------



## zonbette

je croyais que l'on *exerçait un pouvoir*? qui serait dans ce cas *non-conforme à la constitution *ou *anti-constitutionnel?*


----------



## mally pense

On a l'expression "full powers" en anglais, mais ce n'est pas exactement la même que l'expression "power" qui est plus limitée. Peut-être "les pleins pouvoirs" n'est pas juste en ce cas ?

Bien que_ (more so because???)_ tu as dit que ""les pleins pouvoirs" est tout à fait constitutionnel, plutôt que inconstitutionnel ?


----------



## Mezzofanti

"Il est arrivé par le passé et il continuera d'arriver à l'avenir que les gouvernements, en cas de grave besoin, s'arrogent des pouvoirs inconstitutionnels, se fiant au bon sens du peuple pour que celui-ci, convaincu par la nécessité, obéisse à cette proclamation [de pouvoirs au-delà de la constitution] et au parlement pour indemniser les auteurs [de cet acte inconstitutionnel, contre toute poursuite en justice pour usurpation...]



> "Governments have assumed and will assume, in extreme cases, unconstitutional power and will trust to the good sense of the people, conviced by the necessity to obey the proclamation, and to parliament to indemnify the issuers"


----------



## Denis the fatalist

mally pense said:


> tu as dit que ""les pleins pouvoirs" est tout à fait constitutionnel, plutôt que inconstitutionnel ?


Oui, puisque cette suspension de l'application de la constitution est prévue dans la constitution elle-même. Si les formes sont respectées, accorder au gouvernement "les pleins pouvoirs", dont la portée, le but, champ d'application et la durée doivent être clairement définis, est donc... constitutionnel. Le problème comme on l'a vu est que c'est le gouvernement qui obtient les pleins pouvoirs, et la police qui les applique...

Je remarque qu'effectivement,  si comme le suggère le texte soumis à notre sagacité le Gouvernement "s'arroge" les pleins pouvoirs sans en référer aux Chambres, alors oui c'est inconstitutionnel. Mais ici "Government" doit comprendre l'Exécutif et les représenants élus, et puis ce serait stupide de faire un coup d'état. Comme Pétain en 1941, on trouve toujours une Chambre pour voter les pleins pouvoirs...


----------



## mally pense

> pour indemniser les auteurs [de cet acte inconstitutionnel, contre toute poursuite en justice pour usurpation...


In English this time (my brain hurts!), we don't _know_ for certain that the "indemnify" in the original text is against "poursuites en justice". That is a detail that has been added into the translation based on an assumption. The question is, I suppose, whether that assumption is reasonable and justified from what we know of the context.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

The Parliament doesn't sue, it decides if the suspicious guy w'll be sued or not.


----------



## mally pense

> je croyais que l'on exerçait un pouvoir? qui serait dans ce cas non-conforme à la constitution ou anti-constitutionnel?


 
Seulement après qu'on a assumé un pouvoir peut-on l'exercer ?

_[not brilliant French ]_


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Si tout va bien les deux sont synonymes et simultanés. Assumer est aussi un état d'esprit, d'intelligence et de responsabilité, exercer peut n'être que mettre en pratique - bien ou mal...


----------



## DOM78

Wow ! Je ne pensais pas jeter un tel pavé dans la mare ! Quels remous, je suis ravie .... Merci tout le monde !


----------



## DOM78

If it may help, the following context is :

"The proclamations to which Lord Heytesbury refers, may be useful as precedents, but they leave the matter where they found it in point of law ; they give no sort of authority"

Allez, encore un effort  vous êtes super !
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nono2007

Pour aider à la compréhension :
Il s'agit effectivement d'un texte sur la famine de 1847 en Irlande, le texte complet peut être trouvé avec google "Governments have assumed and will assume, in extreme cases" (désolé, je n'ai pas le droit aux liens)
Il y est question des solutions possibles à cette famine causée par une maladie des pomme de terre : autoriser des importations de mais ou interdire l'exportation d'avoine. Le gouvernement est en tout cas devant un grand péril. Il peut être nécessaire de passer par dessus la constitution pour trouver une solution.
Extrait du texte :
"Surely, anybody can see, that for a Government to meet an extraordinary evil by an extraordinary remedy, would not only be sanctioned by an Act of Indemnity, but would be certain to receive the warm approval of Parliament"


----------



## Mezzofanti

Le nouveau contexte confirme qu'il ne s'agit pas de s'arroger de _pleins pouvoirs_, mais seulement tel ou tel pouvoir au-delà de ce que la constitution prévoit. Je reste sur la traduction que j'ai déjà proposée.


----------



## Nono2007

"Indemnify the issuers" pourrait signifier aussi "garantir l'immunité des responsables"? 
Cela explique "Act of immunity" dans l'extrait que j'ai cité, qui pourrait se traduire par "Loi d'Immunité"?
Merci de confirmer Mezzofanti


----------



## Mezzofanti

> "Indemnify the issuers" pourrait signifier aussi "garantir l'immunité des responsables"?
> Cela explique "Act of immunity" dans l'extrait que j'ai cité, qui pourrait se traduire par "Loi d'Immunité"?
> Merci de confirmer Mezzofanti


 
"Garantir l'immunité" est en effet mieux que ce que j'avais mis. _Responsables_ n'est pas à mon avis aussi précis que "issuers" encore que cela revient peut-être à la même chose.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Les pleins pouvoirs, dans un état de droit, sont forcément limités... par la constitution à un contexte précis. Peut-être qu'au temps de Lord Machin truc ce n'était pas le cas ?


----------



## tourne

pour éviter anti-constitutionnel pourquoi pas :

dans les cas extrèmes, le gouvernement peut, il l'a fait et le fera,  sortir du cadre constitutionnel et faire confiance au bon sens du peuple...

(en fait assume est une menace et un rappel à l'histoire)


----------



## Denis the fatalist

On commence à y arrier. Maintenant c'est les cas extrêmes qui me gènent. On dit plutôt en cas d'urgence, en situation de crise etc. non ?


----------



## tourne

ETAT D' URGENCE

En cas d'état d'urgence le gouvernement peut, il l'a fait et le fera, sortir du cadre de la constitution et faire appel au bon sens du peuple...


----------



## Cath.S.

Denis the fatalist said:


> On commence à y arriver. Maintenant c'est les cas extrêmes qui me gênent. On dit plutôt en cas d'urgence, en situation de crise etc. non ?


D'accord avec toi. 
Mon effort :
_En cas d'événements exceptionnellement graves._


----------



## mally pense

Bon! Alors, il ne reste que 16000 lignes de texte à discuter...


----------



## Denis the fatalist

tourne said:


> ETAT D' URGENCE


voilà ce que je cherchais. En français c'est "l'appellation contrôlée" d'une situation qui permet au gouvernement de demander les pleins pouvoirs, et à la Chambre de les lui donner...


----------



## Mezzofanti

> En français c'est "l'appellation contrôlée" d'une situation qui permet au gouvernement de demander les pleins pouvoirs, et à la Chambre de les lui donner...


 
C'est passionnant, Denis, à condition de se rendre compte que cela n'a rien à voir avec le texte à traduire , où le gouvernement "assume", c'est à dire s'arroge sans rien demander à qui que ce soit.


----------



## Denis the fatalist

Mezzofanti said:


> C'est passionnant, Denis, à condition de se rendre compte que cela n'a rien à voir avec le texte à traduire , où le gouvernement "assume", c'est à dire s'arroge sans rien demander à qui que ce soit.


Aussi parlais-je de la formulation "*état d'urgence*", pour dire que c'était la bonne, quelle que soit la procédure suivie -ou son absence...


----------



## Cath.S.

_L'état d'urgence_ est déclaré par le gouvernement, ainsi on pourrait avoir la phrase suivante
_en cas d'urgence, le gouvernement peut déclarer l'état d'urgence._
Je donne cette phrase très moche pour illustrer le fait qu'_état d'urgence _ne convient pas ici pour traduire_ extreme cases :_ c'est une notion légale trop spécifique.


----------

